# [Débutant] Quels sont les avantages de Gentoo ? (Résolu)

## jojo930

Salut à tous,

Je suis sous Linux depuis 2 ans, j'ai d'abord tester des distribs simpliste comme Mandriva et Ubuntu, j'ai aimé, ensuite, il y a environ 8 mois je suis passé à Debian (Rien à dire, j'adore cette distrib !)

Cependant je me demandais, l'optimisation de l'architecture par la compilation sous Gentoo est-elle vraiment utile, est-ce vraiment plus rapide ?

Je suppose que le noyau de Gentoo aussi est compilé ?

Est-ce que j'aurais accès aux derniers paquets (Ex : KDE4) depuis le gestionnaire de paquet (Emerge) ?

Ya t-il une fonction à Emerge de mettre à jour TOUT le système vers les derniers paquets (Kernel 2.23, KDE4 par exemple, et bien sûr le reste)

J'ai opté pour une version 64 bits (Je pense que ça sera mieux, mon CPU supporte le 64 bits, donc la compilation en 64 bits devrait améliorer le tout non ?)

Enfin bref, je rajoute quelques questions :

Gentoo est-elle plus compliquée que Debian ?

Le gestionnaire de paquet est-il puissant, avec beaucoup de paquets (Sous Debian, environ 22 000) ?

Ya t-il une fonction pour faire un upgrade du système afin d'avoir les derniers logiciels ?

Et aussi, comment démarrer en mode VESA, car ma 8600GTS n'est apparement pas detectée   :Rolling Eyes:  (Sous Debian si...)

Autre question, ya t-il une interface pour gérer ses paquets (Comme Synaptic sous Debian/*Buntu)

M'enfin, merçi d'avance !Last edited by jojo930 on Fri Jan 18, 2008 5:18 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Temet

 *jojo930 wrote:*   

> Salut à tous,

 

Salut.

 *jojo930 wrote:*   

> Cependant je me demandais, l'optimisation de l'architecture par la compilation est-elle vraiment utile, est-ce vraiment plus rapide ?

 

Non.

 *jojo930 wrote:*   

> Je suppose que le noyau aussi est compilé ?

 

Ben vi  :Wink: 

 *jojo930 wrote:*   

> Est-ce que j'aurais accès aux derniers paquets (Ex : KDE4) depuis le gestionnaire de paquet (Emerge) ?

 

De moins en moins et seulement en testing (KDE 4 est même en hardmasked, ce qui de toute manière en accord avec les recommendations des devs via le planet kDE)

 *jojo930 wrote:*   

> Ya t-il une fonction à Emerge de mettre à jour TOUT le système vers les derniers paquets (Kernel 2.23, KDE4 par exemple, et bien sûr le reste)

 

Oui et non.

Le kernel est à part et n'est pas compilé par emerge. Emerge t'installe les sources dans /usr/src. D'un coté, on ne peut pas vraiment automatiser la compilation d'un kernel.

Pour KDE 4, tu prends encore un cas particulier car il est installable en parallèle de KDE 3.

Sinon, tu passes de KDE 3.5.x à 3.5.x+1 en une commande et tu mets tout à jour avec la commande suivante : emerge -NDuav world. (a et v sont facultatifs)

 *jojo930 wrote:*   

> Gentoo est-elle plus compliquée que Debian ?

 

J'ai utilisé les deux, je trouve Gentoo plus simple. C'est un avis personnel.

 *jojo930 wrote:*   

> Le gestionnaire de paquet est-il puissant, avec beaucoup de paquets (Sous Debian, environ 22 000) ?

 

Emerge est lent mais puissant.

Il y a beaucoup de paquets... mais de moins en moins.

Il faut considérer aussi qu'un seul paquet Gentoo peut correspondre à plusieurs paquets Debian.

Ainsi, pour Amarok par exemple, tu activeras tel ou tel plugin grace aux flags (faut que tu potasses Portage) alors que Debian te fera installer un paquet par plugin.

 *jojo930 wrote:*   

> Ya t-il une fonction pour faire un upgrade du système afin d'avoir les derniers logiciels ?

 

Déjà répondu.

 *jojo930 wrote:*   

> Et aussi, comment démarrer en mode VESA, car ma 8600GTS n'est apparement pas detectée   (Sous Debian si...)

 

Je passe.

 *jojo930 wrote:*   

> Autre question, ya t-il une interface pour gérer ses paquets (Comme Synaptic sous Debian/*Buntu)

 

Oui mais personne ne s'en sert... et tu ne t'en serviras pas non plus  :Wink: 

EDIT : kuroo par exemple, y a ptet d'autres.

 *jojo930 wrote:*   

> M'enfin, merci d'avance !

 

De rien!

----------

## kwenspc

 *jojo930 wrote:*   

> Salut à tous,
> 
> 

 

Bienvenue  :Very Happy: 

 *jojo930 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Je suis sous Linux depuis 2 ans, j'ai d'abord tester des distribs simpliste comme Mandriva et Ubuntu, j'ai aimé, ensuite, il y a environ 8 mois je suis passé à Debian (Rien à dire, j'adore cette distrib !)
> 
> Cependant je me demandais, l'optimisation de l'architecture par la compilation sous Gentoo est-elle vraiment utile, est-ce vraiment plus rapide ?
> ...

 

Ce ne doit pas etre l'argument pour lequel tu passes sous Gentoo, très clairement c'est de la poudre aux yeux. Le système sera réactif, tout autant qu'une autre distrib, sans plus.

 *jojo930 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Je suppose que le noyau de Gentoo aussi est compilé ?
> 
> 

 

Bien sur oui.

 *jojo930 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Est-ce que j'aurais accès aux derniers paquets (Ex : KDE4) depuis le gestionnaire de paquet (Emerge) ?
> 
> 

 

Oui, d'ailleurs KDE 4 est apparu la nuit dernière dans l'arbre portage

 *jojo930 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ya t-il une fonction à Emerge de mettre à jour TOUT le système vers les derniers paquets (Kernel 2.23, KDE4 par exemple, et bien sûr le reste)
> 
> 

 

emerge -DuN world

Mais te devrais lire le handbook ça répondra à tout ce genre de question  :Wink: 

 *jojo930 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> J'ai opté pour une version 64 bits (Je pense que ça sera mieux, mon CPU supporte le 64 bits, donc la compilation en 64 bits devrait améliorer le tout non ?)
> 
> Enfin bref, je rajoute quelques questions :
> ...

 

Non, le système est différent c'est tout (gestionnaire de paquet, emplacement des fichiers de config etc...)

 *jojo930 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Le gestionnaire de paquet est-il puissant, avec beaucoup de paquets (Sous Debian, environ 22 000) ?
> 
> 

 

J'ai pas de chiffre sous la main mais entre l'arbre portage officiel et les overlays...y en a enormément aussi.

Après pour la puissance du gestionnaire: c'est ce qui a fait la renommée de Gentoo donc...

 *jojo930 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ya t-il une fonction pour faire un upgrade du système afin d'avoir les derniers logiciels ?
> 
> 

 

cf. plus haut.

 *jojo930 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Et aussi, comment démarrer en mode VESA, car ma 8600GTS n'est apparement pas detectée   (Sous Debian si...)
> 
> 

 

Ça ça concerne la configuration de noyau ainsi que la ligne de commande de boot (lilo ou grub). Une recherches sur ce forum répondra à ceci.

 *jojo930 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Autre question, ya t-il une interface pour gérer ses paquets (Comme Synaptic sous Debian/*Buntu)
> 
> 

 

En effet, il y en a deux, dont une basée sur Qt, malheureusement je me souviens plus du nom  :Confused:  mais elle est tout à fait comparable à synaptic et consors...

 *jojo930 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> M'enfin, merçi d'avance !

 

De rien. ^^

[EDIT] @Temet: plus rapide hein? ^^  sniff...[/edit]

----------

## Temet

Bah au moins nos deux réponses se tiennent kwenspc  :Wink: 

----------

## geekounet

 *jojo930 wrote:*   

> Salut à tous,

 

Salut et bienvenue !

Peux-tu mettre ton titre du topic en conformité avec les conventions de notre forum s'il te plait ? Merci  :Smile: 

 *jojo930 wrote:*   

> Cependant je me demandais, l'optimisation de l'architecture par la compilation sous Gentoo est-elle vraiment utile, est-ce vraiment plus rapide ?

 

L'optimisation par les cflags, c'est du flan, ça apporte très rarement des perfs meilleures, quand ça ne les empire pas. Mais par contre, la compilation te permet d'avoir tes logiciels seulement avec les features qui t'intéressent (grâce à la variable USE et tout), et donc en virant le reste qui est inutile, tu gagnes en espace disque, en mémoire occupée à l'éxecution, et ça peut là par contre t'apporter de meilleures perfs parfois oui  :Smile: 

 *jojo930 wrote:*   

> Je suppose que le noyau de Gentoo aussi est compilé ?

 

Exact.

 *jojo930 wrote:*   

> Est-ce que j'aurais accès aux derniers paquets (Ex : KDE4) depuis le gestionnaire de paquet (Emerge) ?

 

Ça dépend de la motivation des mainteneurs, ça a tendance à ralentir ces derniers temps, mais globalement oui, tout est bien à jour, surtout si tu tournes en "instable" (~arch). Par exemple, KDE4 est arrivé dans portage ce matin  :Wink: 

 *jojo930 wrote:*   

> Ya t-il une fonction à Emerge de mettre à jour TOUT le système vers les derniers paquets (Kernel 2.23, KDE4 par exemple, et bien sûr le reste)

 

Un man emerge serai approprié ici  :Wink:  Mais en gros, un simple emerge -auDN world te met complètement à jour ta Gentoo.

 *jojo930 wrote:*   

> J'ai opté pour une version 64 bits (Je pense que ça sera mieux, mon CPU supporte le 64 bits, donc la compilation en 64 bits devrait améliorer le tout non ?)

 

Tu ne verras pas de différence à la compilation, ni même rarement à l'utilisation. le gros intérêt du 64bits se trouve surtout dans les applications scientifiques, graphiques et multimédia (encodage/décodage de flux).

 *jojo930 wrote:*   

> Gentoo est-elle plus compliquée que Debian ?

 

Ça c'est uniquement une question de point de vue  :Wink:  Tu te feras ton avis sur la question une fois que t'auras gouté à Gentoo  :Smile: 

 *jojo930 wrote:*   

> Le gestionnaire de paquet est-il puissant, avec beaucoup de paquets (Sous Debian, environ 22 000) ?

 

Portage est assez lent (mais il existe des package manager alternatifs comme Paludis et Pkgcore), mais il peut être puissant quand il est bien utilisé oui, et Portage (et ses overlays) sont très complets  quant à la fournitures en packages  :Wink: 

 *jojo930 wrote:*   

> Ya t-il une fonction pour faire un upgrade du système afin d'avoir les derniers logiciels ?

 

Réponse quelques lignes plus haut.

 *jojo930 wrote:*   

> Et aussi, comment démarrer en mode VESA, car ma 8600GTS n'est apparement pas detectée   (Sous Debian si...)

 

C'est dans la doc  :Wink: 

 *jojo930 wrote:*   

> Autre question, ya t-il une interface pour gérer ses paquets (Comme Synaptic sous Debian/*Buntu)

 

T'as porthole,  kuroo, himerge... mais c'est pas énormement utile, et ça te fait un peu perdre de la puissance et de la souplesse de Portage, c'est dommage  :Smile:  (de manière générale, on peut même dire que la CLI quand elle est bien utilisé est toujours plus puissante que la GUI  :Wink: 

----------

## VikingB

Pour les interfaces graphiques de gestion des paquetages, il y a Kuroo comme mentionné plus haut, et Portato (*) utilisé notamment pratiquement en standard par SabayonLinux, une méta-distribution de Gentoo ( Je ne sais pas si le mot méta-distribution est correct --- je vais risquer   :Wink:  )

(*) http://portato.origo.ethz.ch/

----------

## geekounet

 *VikingB wrote:*   

> Pour les interfaces graphiques de gestion des paquetages, il y a Kuroo comme mentionné plus haut, et Portato (*) utilisé notamment pratiquement en standard par SabayonLinux, une méta-distribution de Gentoo ( Je ne sais pas si le mot méta-distribution est correct --- je vais risquer   )
> 
> (*) http://portato.origo.ethz.ch/

 

C'est Gentoo qui est une meta-distribution, et Sabayon est une distribution basée dessus  :Wink: 

----------

## Magic Banana

 *VikingB wrote:*   

> SabayonLinux, une méta-distribution de Gentoo ( Je ne sais pas si le mot méta-distribution est correct --- je vais risquer   )

 

Gentoo est une meta-distrbution. Sabayon est une distribution.

----------

## Magic Banana

On fait toutes les réponses en double ou triple sur ce thread ?!  :Laughing: 

----------

## jojo930

Tant de réponses en si peut de temps, ça fait plaisir   :Very Happy:   !

Arf je pensais passer sous Gentoo pour l'avantage de la compilation, j'hésite   :Confused:  ...

Je vais encore réfléchir, merçi de vos réponses   :Smile:  !

Si je passe sous Gentoo, je le vous ferais savoir par mes nombreux nouveaux topics concernant des problèmes   :Laughing: 

----------

## Pixys

 *Magic Banana wrote:*   

> On fait toutes les réponses en double ou triple sur ce thread ?! 

 

C'est clair, qu'est ce qu'il vous arrive les vieux ?

enfin au moins le monsieur sera bien renseigné.

----------

## VikingB

Merci pour le "méta" . En fait c'est logique (heureusement direz-vous ) :

http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/M%C3%A9ta_(pr%C3%A9fixe)

----------

## truc

Merci pour le "méta" . En fait c'est logique (heureusement direz-vous ) :

http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/M%C3%A9ta_(pr%C3%A9fixe)

...

 :Razz: 

----------

## Neuromancien

 *Temet wrote:*   

> Il y a beaucoup de paquets... mais de moins en moins.

 

J'ai toujours trouvé ce que je cherchais sous Gentoo, pas sous Debian (Testing) ni sous Archlinux.

----------

## Temet

Oui mais Arch c'est la rue niveau paquets!

----------

## Slashounet

J'ajouterais bien un point important en faveur de Gentoo : le forum et le wiki.

On y trouve beaucoup d'informations et la plupart des solutions aux problèmes rencontrés. Et quand on ne trouve pas, on demande et on nous répond  :Smile: 

Mon nombre de posts pour étayer ça : j'ai déjà eu pas mal de soucis et j'ai toujours trouvé ce qu'il fallait pour les résoudre sur ce forum avant d'avoir à poster. Et je connais pas mal de monde ne tournant pas sous Gentoo mais se référant très souvent au forum et au wiki Gentoo.

/ounet

----------

